# Cpl Adeline Hartono, 48th Highlanders



## paffomaybe (27 Feb 2016)

Died in an accident while on vacation in DR.  RIP Cpl, and condolences to our neighbours in the 48th.
 :yellow:


----------



## Loachman (27 Feb 2016)

My condolences to her families, both blood and Regimental.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (27 Feb 2016)

Sad to hear. Condolences to her family and her regiment . 

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## dimsum (28 Feb 2016)

RIP.  Dileas Gu Brath.


----------

